# Hotmail hacker!!!!!



## mrslucy (Apr 16, 2011)

This is my first posting. Anyways this first started a few weeks ago. I was not recieving any emails and was wondering why.Then one day a pop up arose and told me my emails were being forwarded to [email protected] GRRRRRRR!!!! This hacker chsnged my birthdate my mothers birthplace soi I couldn't answer the security question.My question is how can you find out who and what the ip address is of the owner of the hotmail id???The reason why I am asking is because I have a feeling it is a guy I work with who is out to get me. If there is at all the slightest chance I can get proof it's him or anyone linked to my work I will have a very strong case of harrassment. This harassment has been going on for a long time and if I can prove it's him victory will put a smile on my face! thank you for your help bless you


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

Reset Your Hotmail Password After Being Hacked - Associated Content from Yahoo! - associatedcontent.com


----------

